

Neverwet available in (US) stores - e12e
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DZrjXSsfxMQ

======
sunnybunny
Great, another product to screw with human biology. If spray adhesive and
spray paint is bad for humans to inhale, I wonder what a compound like this
would do inside human lungs.

But hey, I suppose if it does in fact waterproof your iPhone against... um...
swimming...

------
e12e
Apparently available from home depot:

[http://www.homedepot.com/p/Rust-Oleum-Stops-Rust-18-oz-
Never...](http://www.homedepot.com/p/Rust-Oleum-Stops-Rust-18-oz-NeverWet-
Multi-Purpose-Spray-Kit-274232/204216476)

